# Relationship board



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I posted this query elsewhere without response so thought I'd try my luck here.

does anyone know if there's a relationship board on this site? If so how do i access it, or is it restricted?

thanks,

Ladyb x


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Starfishtigger,

Thats kind of what i thought too- I'm relatively new so don't think I'll be able to get on it  

Congrtas on your BFP by the way!

Ladyb x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You have to have been on the site for a while hunny before you can access it   is it something you feel you could post on here ?

Cat x


----------

